# Probs bei Verbindung mc4j mit Tomcat 4.1.24



## joerg3011 (26. Jan 2006)

Hi,

hab mc4j bei mir (Windows Server) installiert und versuche es zu testen, indem auf nen Tomcat 4.1.24 verbinde, der auf nem Linux Server läuft. Ich hab folgende Einträge in der jk2.properties des Tomcats vornehmen lassen, da  ich selbst keine Schreibrecht auf dem Server hab:

#enable Connection for mc4j
mx.port=8999
mx.enabled=true
mx.jrmpPort=8999
mx.jrmpHost="Servername" (ist der Name des Linux Servers unter dem er sowohl mit putty als auch mit WinSCP erreichbar ist)

Desweiteren hab ich das jar mx4j-tools.jar unter server/lib eingespielt.

Die Verbindung in mc4j ist folgendermassen eingerichtet:

Connection type: MX4J 1.x
Name: so benannt, wie ich ihn nachher in der Liste haben will
JNDI Name: jrmp
Initial Context Factory: com.sun.jndi.rmi.registry.RegistryContextFactory (ist vorausgewählt)
Server URL: rmi://Servername:8999
Principles: leer
Credentials: leer

bei Customize Classpath trage ich ebenfalls nichts ein, da es im mc4j Wiki heisst, der default classpath wäre ok.

Will ich jetzt die Verbindung fertig stellen, kommt die Fehlermeldung : "The Server is not running on the specified port".

Wo liegt jetzt das Problem? Darf ich bei mx.jrmpHost nicht den Namen des Linux Server nehmen auf dem der Tomcat läuft und muss dort auf den Tomcat verweisen? Oder liegt das Problem wo anders?

Ich muss es leider hier fragen, anstatt es auszuprobieren, da ich, wie gesagt, keine Schreibrechte hab und der zuständigen Abteilung nicht andauernd ne Mail schicken kann, änder mal da was und da was, zumal der Server auch noch andere Aufgaben hat, als mir zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung zu stehen.

Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wo ich was falsch eingestellt hab, die Beispiele, die ich im Internet gefunden hab, helfen mir bei  diesem Problem nicht weiter.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## joerg3011 (30. Jan 2006)

Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Jan 2006)

jk2.properties

ist doch nur von Belang wenn der Tomcat hinter einem Apachen steht, bist du sicher dass du das willst/hast??

wahrscheinlich musst du die server.xml anpassen?


----------



## joerg3011 (30. Jan 2006)

Steht hinter nem Apache.
In der server.xml muss man ja den Coyote/JK2 AJP 1.3 Connector einrichten, der war auf dem Server schon eingerichtet, allerdings nicht auf dem standardmäßigen Port 8009, sondern auf 18039.


----------



## joerg3011 (7. Feb 2006)

Lösungen waren: mx4j-jmx.jar und mx4j-tools.jar in der Datei setclasspath.sh in den Classpath eintragen (werden nicht  automatisch gezogen)

Ein weiteres Problem ergab sich bei mir, dass beim neuesten mx4j-tools.jar der HttpAdaptor unter mx4j.tools.adaptor.http liegt, gesucht wurde er aber unter mx4j.adaptor.http. (Komischerweise habe ich sämtliche jars, die mx4j betreffen, aus dem gleichen zip eingespielt). Ich hab dann jedenfalls das mx4j-tools.jar aus der mc4j-Anwendung genommen, damit hats funktioniert.


----------

